
From grandfather to grandson, the lessons of the Tulsa race massacre - finphil
https://theconversation.com/from-grandfather-to-grandson-the-lessons-of-the-tulsa-race-massacre-140925
======
tsherr
When I saw the footage in the Watchmen, I thought it was a made-up event for
the TV show. I was appalled to discover it really happened.

I also think it's worrisome that this was posted 4 hours ago and mine is the
first comment on it.

I get that there is a anti-political stuff sentiment on hacker News and that
makes sense but this still needs to be discussed.

------
zeristor
I first read about this several weeks ago. After they occurred they were
called Race Riots, it seems lately it’s been called a massacre, I’m not sure
what the difference between this and a pogrom is.

I don’t mean to detract from the story, but there’s a hidden nugget in how
such a successful and thriving black enclave started in the first place.
Having followed urbanism these thriving enclaves are precious.

